# Runaway Found Safe at FT DRUM



## ThunderHorse (Oct 22, 2015)

Onondaga County girl missing since Oct. 1 found alive at Fort Drum

So according to WTF Moments she was found in one of the CAV Barracks...smdh.  Sucks for that entire Soldier's chain of command.  I know some idiots in the Army, but this has to be tops.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 22, 2015)

Hmmmm 15 year old girl found in some troop's barracks room?


----------



## Grunt (Oct 22, 2015)

Somebody has some 'splainin to do!

Seriously though...I am glad she was found okay.


----------



## digrar (Oct 22, 2015)

March the guilty bastard in! Left right left right left right left.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2015)

Rear D as most of the Bn is in ass-crackistan.

Wow I just put Rear-D and ass in the same sentence.

The Great Cornholio would be proud.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 22, 2015)

Pretty sure there will be more than one junior enlisted hauled in on charges.  They've been searching for her on post for a couple of days, according to one of my old Fort Hood buddies who's up there.  In fact, every vehicle trying to leave post was stopped and searched day before yesterday.  Keeping her hidden like this more than likely meant PVT. Snuffy had some help from at least one other troopie before the jig was up.

I hope they're hungry, because that's a big chicken dinner.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Pretty sure there will be more than one junior enlisted hauled in on charges.  They've been searching for her on post for a couple of days, according to one of my old Fort Hood buddies who's up there.  In fact, every vehicle trying to leave post was stopped and searched day before yesterday.  Keeping her hidden like this more than likely meant PVT. Snuffy had some help from at least one other troopie before the jig was up.
> 
> I hope they're hungry, because that's a big chicken dinner.


Wonder if they knew she was 15 before bringing her on-post?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 22, 2015)

The Braces and high pitched voice sort of give it away. . .


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 22, 2015)

"No Pvt, you cannot keep her"


----------

